# Does anyone know the answer to this question?



## quick_questions (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone knows how a U.S. citizen could obtain a work permit (or any form of permission to work in SA) in order to work in South Africa for approximately half a year as a waitress?
Would this be easier to obtain inside the country or while still in the US? Does one even need such a permit?

Thanks you!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you on a strict diet?
THe Majority of Waitresses tend to be underpaid, in fact some live on tips alone, a lot are illegal, so they get abused easily.
Someone forgot to tell the Home Affairs Ministry that there is a skills shortage.
Waitressing is one of the few that is oversubscribed by the locals.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, you need a work permit. Usually to get a work permit you have to offer a skill that is not readily available locally. No country wants people to come in and take jobs away from their citizens. There won't be a shortage of waitresses in South Africa, so you probably can't get a work permit.

Dazk, all American waiters and waitresse live on tips. The minimum wage for a job where you receive tips is $2.13 per hour.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Synthia,Thanks, I was aware of that, during my Two year gap year as well as varsity afterwards I waited tables,served drinks etc too.
The point I was making was exactly what you said, there is a surfeit of waitresses legals get paid a small salary plus tips, illegals tips only, as an outsider the poste is unlikely to get a permit and less likely to make a living as an illegal.


----------



## Newbie from SA (Aug 26, 2008)

Personaly, I must advise that you DON'T come to SA as a waitress. I worked as a waiter whilst studying, and the earnings certainly are not enough to maintain you in any comfort. You will struggle just to make the rent each month. That is if you get a work permit.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Newbie from SA said:


> Personaly, I must advise that you DON'T come to SA as a waitress. I worked as a waiter whilst studying, and the earnings certainly are not enough to maintain you in any comfort. You will struggle just to make the rent each month. That is if you get a work permit.



It is against the law for a business in SA to hire illegals with huge fines now but it still gets done. Waitressing sucks and every teenager who is looking for bucks is trying to get some action. 

Best to think of another way . How about a volunteer job through an organisation in the US who assists in SA..ask around at home. Maybe the State Dept can assist you


----------

